# Faller Tyrell-Elf restoration project



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

I picked up a Faller Tyrell car with a busted wing in a lot on an auction site in Germany. ...it was missing half of its rear wing, but it looked like a challenging project to me!


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

Here's the "before" shot:



I had a smashed Shadow - the perfect source for some donor plastic!



Here's the patch, glued in with some Plastruct plastic welder. I needed to wait a few days before filing and sanding it flush, since the solvent takes a while to fully evaporate, so if I were to sand too soon, the glue line would sink a bit.



...after shaping the horizontal patch:




...and here it is with the side piece to the rear wing shaped and glued in place:



I still need to paint the wing (I need to learn how to use an airbrush) and duplicate the stickers. ...Or just put a sticker on the rear wing - it covers the painted area anyway.

I'm happy with how it turned out - a cheap way to get a rare car presentable again!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats on the save/restoration. 
what WOULD we do without Shadows?
LOL


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

alpink said:


> congrats on the save/restoration.
> what WOULD we do without Shadows?
> LOL


I only wish they were plentiful in some more useful colors! (I need some translucent yellow plastic wreckage to fix another car, but it'll probably take a while to find a donor that isn't worth saving.)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bodge said:


> I only wish they were plentiful in some more useful colors! (I need some translucent yellow plastic wreckage to fix another car, but it'll probably take a while to find a donor that isn't worth saving.)


Nice clean work! Bonus points for turning it inside out and upside down to create the rear kick. 

You may get lucky and someone will see your flare. If not, for translucent yellow tones, watch the Junk body lots for AFX 55 Belairs. You will also see that shade in Speedline. Even if you dont nail it, it can be color blended on the model if you have enough remnant.


----------



## bodge (Oct 17, 2014)

Bill Hall said:


> Even if you dont nail it, it can be color blended on the model if you have enough remnant.


Thanks!

By color blend, do you mean going over the repair with a thin layer of paint to get it to match the original plastic?

Some of the colors can vary a lot depending on the environment they've been in for the past 30 or 40 years.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No paint.

The parent and donor plastic are blended together right on the model.


----------

